# From Evo



## Weizen (Sep 29, 2015)

Just came from Evo and thought you all should know about SARMS.....Just kidding. Came from ASF. I couldn't get the site working today so I thought I would jump on here


----------



## jas101 (Sep 29, 2015)

Good to see you over here Weizen.


----------



## brazey (Sep 29, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## Weizen (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks Jas. Appreciate the warm welcome Brazey


----------



## Mountain-Man (Oct 1, 2015)

Welcome brother


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------

